# The Perfect Omelet



## deeganlovesthepie (Apr 20, 2007)

i would like to start with the perfect omellette made with 2 eggs not 3. I also like to throw in some peppers and a dod of mustard. I feel this really brings out the flavours in a colloquial sense. It should b left to fry for a few minutes so it is able to score highly on a scale of excellence.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 20, 2007)

Mustard is an interesting idea ... We make omelettes for our local Lions club twice a year for their pancake breakfasts.  2,000+ made so far and 8 choices for fillings - I think I've seen every possible combination!  Needless to say, we don't eat them much at home but this is an idea to remember for when we do.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deeganlovesthepie (Apr 21, 2007)

*combinations of omellette*

 Thanks for the reply I was wondering if you could possibly share the other combinations of omellette with me as I am helping out at the old folks home this weekend and wondering if I could give them something special to remember me by.


----------



## damao33 (Aug 21, 2007)

my roommate and I are trying to get rid of a 25lb bag of rice before we move out... so (being asian) i decided to try fried rice with ham and put that in an omlete with some cheese. Makes a reallly hefty and delicious breakfast


----------



## radhuni (Aug 21, 2007)

Try chopped onion, chopped green chili and chopped coriander leaves mixed with the beaten egg.  

It will be an Indian omlete.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 21, 2007)

I make a blonde omlette with spicy sausage and a"ratatouille" of savory veggies softened by cooking together.  I cheese the outside top once plated with grated pecorino or dollops of chevre.  it's good.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 21, 2007)

I do't cook a lot of omlets. When I do it's usually ham, sausage, andouille, trinty vegetables, hot sauces etc. Or some combination thereof. I normally don't know. No two are the same.


----------



## grumblebee (Aug 21, 2007)

asparagus, scallion and baby shrimp inside and topped with homemade hollandaise sauce = perfection!!!


----------



## Constance (Aug 21, 2007)

My favorite is asparagus (canned spears), ham and cheese. I might throw a few pimentoes in with that if I have a jar open.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 21, 2007)

I like a Western omelette with bacon or ham and sauteed red and/or green peppers and onions. I also like an omelette with shredded cheddar cheese and a light sprinkle of crumbled dried thyme. And I like to sprinkle any omelette with kosher salt, because I like the crunch


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 21, 2007)

deeganlovesthepie said:


> i would like to start with the perfect omellette made with 2 eggs not 3. I also like to throw in some peppers and a dod of mustard. I feel this really brings out the flavours in a colloquial sense. It should b left to fry for a few minutes so it is able to score highly on a scale of excellence.


The easiest and best way to learn how to make a great omelet (imho) is to watch it being done. I would recommend you purchase Jacques Pepin's dvd on the subject. Alternatively, *here is a web site* that will walk you through the procedure, step by step. Not quite as good as watching it be done, but close!


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 19, 2007)

try adding just a little pancake batter to the eggs..  makes it really light and fluffy..


----------

